# Michigan Herf III



## shaffej3 (Apr 24, 2005)

Alright folks, I have set the date for the 3rd Michigan Herf at the Creole Cigar Factory in Lansing, MI. The date you have all been waiting for is May 28, 2005 at 3pm. This will be a great time. Everyone loved it the last time so I will do this again. Please post here if you are interested in attending this great event. Email me at jayjaysmit at yahoo for directions. I recently had one of these in March and we had a great turnout (15 people) with people staying as late as 11pm. This went over so well that I am going to do this again. I can't wait to see all of you. I am not sure what special cigars I will have but, we will think of something. This weekend we are going to be doing a tasting of some new cigars so, I will have some of those I will give to a few people for input. Please do not smoke anything before you come if you would like to be selected for this tasting. 
Thanks, Jason


----------



## shaffej3 (Apr 24, 2005)

Just an update
There is no cost for this herf, just bring yourself and some cigars if you'd like to trade. I will have snacks and pop but, if you prefer alcohol you must bring your own. The last couple of times we have had people come from Lake Orion, Ann Arbor, Coldwater, Livonia, Grand Rapids, Muskegon and several other places. I can email you directions and the address if you you would like me to. There is usually deep discounts on cigars if you are interested. 

I will have a master roller (Nicholas) available for your viewing pleasure. This is really nice to watch someone of this calibur roll. Nicholas has been rolling for over 25 yrs and at one time worked for Fuente. He is great! 

The more that I do these Herf's the better they are getting. If you can make this you will not be dissappointed. Marshall Kirk, the owner of Creole Cigar Factory, is an outstanding host.

If there are any questions just let me know
Thanks, Jason


----------



## shaffej3 (Apr 24, 2005)

Only a few more days until the Herf. This is going to be a great herf. We will have another 10-15 people. I can't wait


----------

